# 102

## 4K6AG

:
4K6AG

  :
http://az.hamlogs.net/diploms/a102/index.php

. :
uslanru4@mail.ru





    hamlog.ru,   .


     100 .
        ,        uslanru4@mail.ru

       c 01.01.2020  31.12.2020  :

*  
- : 4K6MAR,4K6İS, 4K6RKS, 4K6AL, 4K6AG, 4K6RMA, 4J3DJ, 4K6FO, 4K6EA,4K3M  *10* 

-   4K2GG -*15* 

- : DC9RI,4Z5LA -*15*  , WJ8O,AC8L,K0JRH - *20* ,

- .: 4K75GG , 4K75AL, 4K75V, 4J75DJ, 4J0STAYHOME, 4K0STAYHOME, 4K75FO -*25* ,
       .

----------

